# MECA 9-18-10 Riverside



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It was good to see everyone yesterday in the heat I had a good time. I was hoping for better imaging scores with my new A Pillars, Pillar to Pillar and very little Depth at least the Center was dead on with no smearing left or right of center. epper:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So who won in Mod and Modex?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> So who won in Mod and Modex?


Everyone Won! :laugh:

Top two scores:

Todd W. 85.25

Michael S. 85.00


Craig has the rest of the scores.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Everyone Won! :laugh:
> 
> Top two scores:
> 
> ...



David Mennie 82.5 (Mod)

Craig Cindell 82 (Street)

Bill Varnado (I think thats the last name) 79 (ModEx)


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the updates guys. Glad to see that David M. is still doing well in SoCal. I'm really looking forward to trying to get some redemption at Regionals next weekend. Can't wait to see everyone in 6 days!!

Zach


----------

